# amp blowing fuses



## bosshawse (Dec 28, 2009)

i just replaced a kicker cvr with a power acoustik p3 15 and added a cap to it to and im not iddiot to car audio but im stumped on this. It blows the fuses on the amp when i turn up the volume. its like the amp is either getting to much voltage or not enough. maybe it could be the cap but the ohm meter shows that it charges and holds i dont know. any help or info could be helpful.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bosshawse said:


> i just replaced a kicker cvr with a power acoustik p3 15 and added a cap to it to and im not iddiot to car audio but im stumped on this. It blows the fuses on the amp when i turn up the volume. its like the amp is either getting to much voltage or not enough. maybe it could be the cap but the ohm meter shows that it charges and holds i dont know. any help or info could be helpful.


 With out all info I can't help you, like what gauge wire are you using? How bout ground wire? Blah blah blah........


----------



## bosshawse (Dec 28, 2009)

im using 4 gauge power and ground a 80 amp gold fuse. it just started doing this when i added the cap into it


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> With out all info I can't help you, like what gauge wire are you using? How bout ground wire? Blah blah blah........


 Again I ask for "ALL INFO", Where did you place the cap, how is it wired? where is the fuse, how long is the ground? Don't just give me part of it, I can't give you anything..........


----------

